# Happy Birthday larry_stewart



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2011)

Have a great day!


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mr. Stewart. Wishing you a great day!!!


----------



## GB (Oct 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 3, 2011)

there's no beef about it, i hope you get to relax and veg out for the day. 


happy birthday larry.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 3, 2011)

A very Happy Birthday.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks guys and gals,

Spent the day home alone cooking.
Borscht
Onion soup
Sambar ( Indian spicy lentil soup)
Matar Paneer
Indian Potatoes and string beans ( I use in a sandwich)
Indian kofta balls in a spicy tomato sauce ( which I realized was coming out like crap half way through, so I fed it to the chicken)
Spinach pie calzone ( with onions( see kids dont like onion thread)
Pizza

I also through out the trash, emptied the dish washer, cleaned all the pots and pans I used by hand ( although im sure not to my wife's standards, so Im sure to get yelled at when she gets home)


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 3, 2011)

Happy birthday!  Sounds like you were busy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday, I almost missed it!  Hope it was an excellent day!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday L-S .


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Larry.

Josie


----------

